# What is Passport Validity to travel in Australia



## jbkatariya

Hi,
I hold Permanent Resident of Australia (Class VE, Sub Class 175) visa and Indian Passport which will expire on 23/10/2013.(around four months left)
Will I be allowed to enter Australia with my Passport validity less than 6 months.

Regards
Jitendra


----------



## jmcd16

I am pretty sure it's 6 months for most countries. I'd get a new one to be safe -- you're going to have to anyway. 

If you need it fast, can you pay a little extra to have it expedited?


----------



## jmcd16

Maybe not though... I can't find anything on the site about passport validity and resident return visas. They do say:

Obligations

If you change your passport after you have been granted this visa you must notify the department. If you do not provide us with details of any new or additional passport you use to travel to Australia, you are likely to experience delays when trying to re-enter Australia. For example, you may be made to wait a significant period at the airport while the matter is resolved and could even be denied permission to board your plane.


Maybe you should contact them and check just to be sure? Although, I imagine you are going to need a new passport no matter what, so you might as well get one.


----------



## jbkatariya

Thanks jmcd16 for trying to help me.
yes even I could not find any strong information about this most I found out is 6 months minimum validity but it is for travel visa.

even not sure if this rule changes as per visa type and country OR just as per country.

I have no choice have to wait till Monday to get in touch with some Airline directly.

Thanks again.


----------



## jbkatariya

Thanks,

I checked with airlines they said I need one year validity on my passport.
I have applied for reissue of passport hope it comes on time.

Thanks for all help


----------



## cjka

Usually, the problem with passports is with your home country. They have the 6month validity requirement upon departure because they don't want you to not be able to travel while overseas if there's an emergency or something. Also, the passport fees for your country in it's consulate in Australia may be more expensive. So better renew than over in Australia.


----------



## jbkatariya

Thanks,
I have applied for reissue of passport.
Thanks for all information


----------



## jbkatariya

Hi all,
Got my new passport today


----------

